# WTB Goose decoys



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys I would like to buy about 16-18 full body goose decoys. I have 600 bucks to spend. Got any ideas of what decoy to buy, Or that you would like to sell to me(just pm me). Thanks.


----------



## Flowboard14 (Sep 12, 2012)

Go with Dakota's you can get the lessers (life size) for 180 and the extremes for 200 for 6 at Scheels. They are the best decoys that I have bought.


----------



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Where are they 200 for 6. I looked on there website and found 250 for 6.
http://www.scheels.com/shop/en/scheels- ... 1-12110-l3


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

When I buy new hunting gear its usually from rogers sporting goods. Can usually get free shipping on most items. Here is a link.
http://rogerssportinggoods.com/


----------



## Flowboard14 (Sep 12, 2012)

They had them on sale last week, they still might be. I would go and check them out in the store.


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Found them cheaper @ www.prairiewinddecoy.com


----------

